# Wireless hardware missing?



## ElZooYeti (Dec 19, 2007)

My problem is that i am not able to get my wireless to work. I have done a little looking into the problem and found that my Wireless card is not being recognized by neither my device manager or by my ipconfig. i am using a HP pavilion dv6000 and the wireless card is suppose to be a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN. How can i get my wireless back?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off, I'd check in the BIOS and see if the wireless is enabled. If so, next step would be to turn the machine off, remove the battery, and open up the panel on the bottom that covers the mini-PCI Express wireless card. Make sure it's firmly seated and the antennas are connected.

If all of that fails to produce any sign of the wireless card, it may be dead.

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## ElZooYeti (Dec 19, 2007)

I have checked In the BIOS and in the Internal Network Adapter Boot option and it was disabled, i enabled it and went into the boot order. there i noticed that the Network adapter has an ! mark on it. to the right of that some dialog said that if ! boot will be disabled. All of this resulted in no chance in my wireless situation.

Also in addition i checked the card...and it is seated well and the antennas are connected.

Lastly in the Network adapters in the device manager i have a 1394 Net Adapter, and a NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller.

just wondering...why would a wireless card die? and if so what should i look for? And in the unfortunate case of having to get a new one...what would i want to check to make sure everything will work correctly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The wireless card can certainly die, equipment fails. 

At this point, I'd ask the HP about the issue. Is this still under warranty?


----------

